# Does the Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player upconvert via component?



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player*

Although my BenQ 6100 projector is 1080i capable, I have to use a component to VGA cable for my Dish Network HD reciever. Does anyone know if the HD-XA2 upconverts thru component or thru HDMI only?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player*



mikeb said:


> Does anyone know if the HD-XA2 upconverts thru component or thru HDMI only?


I have a XA2 and have verified that it does not upconvert a normal (with CSS protection) commercial SD DVD when using component video. A few studios do not use CSS (Anchor Bay?). 

However if you "backup" (for those you own) your DVDs, the backup process removes CSS. These backups will upconvert when using a component video connection.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you Bob, that helps a bunch. :T


----------

